# 1998 john deere lx188



## barryrketz (Apr 28, 2012)

HELLO fellas,could any possibly tell me what the settings are on the Carb from the factory,any info would be gently appreciated. Thank you Barry r ketz


----------



## KNM4590 (Oct 2, 2011)

TRy 2.5 turns out on the a/f screw, then tune it in from there if you have any rich/lean issues


----------



## barryrketz (Apr 28, 2012)

THANK you very much,I will give it a shot.I'll keep you posted.


----------



## barryrketz (Apr 28, 2012)

Knm4590,you seem like a very knowledgeable person with john Deere products,how do I adjust the governor setting on my lx188,it has a Kawasaki 17 hp with a makuni Carb.I'm in the process of waiting for the rebuild kit for the Carb.So when that's complete and the engine surging isnt rectified I would assume the governor will need to be adjusted.Any input you may have would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## KNM4590 (Oct 2, 2011)

I know alot about my tractor, an LX176 with a 14hp kawasaki, and I could tell you anytthing about it other than two things... the hydrostatic transmission and the governor. Last mower that I screwed with the governor on, the motor blew, so im not your guy as far as that goes, haha. Try finding a picture of how a normal one is setup. Wish I could help you more


----------



## barryrketz (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you very much,I can't wait to get the Carb kit hopefully that will take care of the problem.I've worked on many projects and had a of success from 4 wheelers to Honda tractors but to be honest with you this one has me baffled hope it works out thanks for your input.


----------



## frankfj (May 23, 2016)

lx 188 17.5 hp engine runs excess high speed is it the govenor


----------



## pilot (May 29, 2016)

Yes, it's the governor adjustment. I found proper adjustment by google search. You may have also found by now.


----------

